# Victoria dosage



## RickO88 (2 mo ago)

Using the IMS basket labelled 14-18g what is the best amount for medium roast coffee. 
Many thanks


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

Your basket is the best indicator, it's design will have been optimized by IMS to deal with anywhere within the stated range. Id pick middle of the road as a starting place. The only other thing which you should consider is, when you have dosed your coffee and tamped, if there is enough space between the top of your coffee and shower screen. Often the penny test is done to check this: simply set a penny on top of you coffee, lock your portafilter into your machine and remove dry - if the penny leaves an imprint on the coffee, your bed is to close to the shower screen and you should dose down a little.


----------



## RickO88 (2 mo ago)

Many thanks. I've been using 16.5g but thought those with more experience may know better.


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

RickO88 said:


> Many thanks. I've been using 16.5g but thought those with more experience may know better.


I'd say you're in the correct area. Aside from the 'limits' which are posed by your basket and machine, changing your dose can have 2 other impacts - smaller doses are easier to extract and a bigger or dose will, naturally, leave you with more or less espresso in your cup when brewed at the same ratio.


----------

